# Portugal Town Hall and public service under Covid situation



## Lisbonfan (Oct 7, 2020)

HI all

for everyone in Portugal, I need to change my address on my residency certificate at local town hall, with Covid situation, should I just turn up at the Camara? or I need to make some sort of appointment first prior to the visit ? I also need to do something at IMT for my car registration

their websites don't seem to mention anything about making appointment

Please let me know if you have any insights


----------

